# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Θερμοστάτης Siemens REV24 - πρόβλημα σύνδεσης

## hipath

Αγόρασα τελευταία τον ψηφιακό θερμοστάτη REV24 της Siemens, για να αντικαταστήσω τον παλαιό μου.  Ο παλαιός θερμοστάτης συνδεόταν με την ηλεκτροβάνα του διαμερίσματος με δύο καλώδια, ένα μπλέ και ένα κόκκινο. Προσπάθησα να συνδέσω αυτές τις επαφές στις θέσεις L και L1 του REV24  όπως λένε οι οδηγίες εγκατάστασης αλλά τζίφος. Ο θερμοστάτης δείνει ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η εντολή να ανοίξει η βάνα αλλά η βάνα δεν ανοίγει. Οι διαθέσιμες συνδέσεις είναι L,  L1 (on) και L2 (off).

Τσέκαρα την ηλεκτροβάνα ξανασυνδέοντας τον παλιό θερμοστάτη και δουλεύει μιά χαρά, ανοίγει και κλείνει όπως πρέπει. Επομένως το πρόβλημα είναι με τον REV24 ο οποίος είτε είναι χαλασμένος ή κάνω λάθος την σύνδεση.

Διάβασα ότι υπήρχε και δεν υπήρχε από παρόμοια προβλήματα αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρώ άκρη. Η μόνη λογική εξήγηση που υπάρχει είναι να είναι χαλασμένος, ή να έχει πρόβλημα συνεργασίας με την συγκεκριμένη ηλεκτροβάνα - πράγμα δύσκολο μιας και η όλη ιστορία ανοίγει και κλείνει το κύκλωμα από τα δύο καλώδια που έρχονται στον θερμοστάτη.

Κανείς με προηγούμενη εμπειρία? Όποια παρατήρηση καλοδεχούμενη, Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## trampoukos

στο L εχεις συνδεση την φαση ? και  το ενα καλωδιο της ηλεκτροβανας θα παει στο L1 και το αλλο στον ουδετερο N τα συνδεσες ετσι ????

----------


## gep58

Γιώργο καλημέρα.
Το σχέδιο συνδεσμολογίας που υπάρχει στο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης είναι η εικόνα (Α). Εσύ έχεις συνδεσμολογήσει κατά την εικόνα (Β) που είναι λογικό να μην δουλεύει όπως επεσήμανε και ο φίλος παπας. 
Πρέπει να βλέπεις 3 καλώδια στο σημείο. Ένα είναι η φάση, το άλλο ουδέτερος και το 3ο η επιστροφή της βάνας. Η φάση στο L, η επιστροφή της βάνας στο L1 και ο ουδέτερος στον αέρα μονωμένος.
Προσοχή μόνο μην συνδέσεις τον ουδέτερο στο L1.... πάει μετά ο REV24 !!!!

----------


## vasilllis

> Γιώργο καλημέρα.
> Το σχέδιο συνδεσμολογίας που υπάρχει στο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης είναι η εικόνα (Α). Εσύ έχεις συνδεσμολογήσει κατά την εικόνα (Β) που είναι λογικό να μην δουλεύει όπως επεσήμανε και ο φίλος παπας. 
> Πρέπει να βλέπεις 3 καλώδια στο σημείο. Ένα είναι η φάση, το άλλο ουδέτερος και το 3ο η επιστροφή της βάνας. Η φάση στο L, η επιστροφή της βάνας στο L1 και ο ουδέτερος στον αέρα μονωμένος.
> Προσοχή μόνο μην συνδέσεις τον ουδέτερο στο L1.... πάει μετά ο REV24 !!!!



αφου Γιωργο λεει οτι ο παλιος ειχε δυο καλωδια.Προφανως φαση και επιστροφη και δεν υπαρχει ουδετερος.
Οποτε δυο συμβαινουν.
ή ειχε και παλια ψηφιακο με τροφοδοσια απο μπαταρια οποτε ηθελε 2 καλωδια χωρις ουδετερο ή εχασε το τριτο καλωδιο.Αν το μπλε παντως ειναι ουδετερος τοτε οπως τα συνδεσε σσιγουρα ο θερμοστατης θα εγινε ''ελλατωματικος'' .

----------


## gep58

αν το μπλε είναι ουδέτερος (όπως πρέπει να είναι) τότε θα κρυώσει φέτος αν δεν καταφέρει να βρει τη φάση...

----------


## hipath

Εύρηκα! μετά από τόσες χαμένες μέρες χτες αποφάσισα να κάνω ένα τέστ με ένα πολύμετρο όπου διαπίστωσα ότι πρώτον ο θερμοστάτης δούλευε κανονικά, οπότε δεν ήταν χαλασμένος, και κατά δεύτερον συνέδεσα κατευθείαν τις επαφές του θερμοστάτη με την ηλεκτροβάνα, χωρίς δηλαδή να χρησιμοποιήσω την συρταρωτή βάση του θερμοστάτη, και ως εκ θαύματος όλα δουλέψανε ρολόι.

Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν είναι η επιτοίχια συρταρωτή βάση του θερμοστάση όπου πάνω της συνδέονται τα καλώδια της ηλεκτροβάνας, και ακολούθως κουμπώνει συρταρωτά η μονάδα πάνω της με τρεις κλέμες-μαχαίρια που υποτίθεται ότι κάνουν επαφή με τους ακροδέκτες της βάσης. Έλα όμως που η βάση είναι τόσο κακής ποιότητα, λεπτή σαν τσιγαρόχαρτο και κακοκατασκευασμένη, που ναι με κουμπώνει συρταρωτά ο θερμοστάτης αλλά δεν μπαίνει σωστά για να γίνουν οι επαφές. Το πρόβλημα το έλυσα καταργώντας τελείως την δυνατότητα να μπαινοβγαίνει ο θερμοστάτης από την βάση, και κόλησα μόνιμα κατευθείαν τις επαφές του θερμοστάτη με τα καλώδια της ηλεκτροβάνας χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσω τις επαφές της επιτοίχιας βάσης.

Συμπέρασμα, οι σωστή διάταξη για ηλεκτροβάνα με δύο καλώδια είναι σύνδεση πάνω στο L, L1. Η βάση της μονάδας έχει πρόβλημα κατασκευαστικό-σχεδιαστικό, θα συνιστούσα στους φίλους να το έχουν αυτό υπόψη τους όταν σκεφθούν να αγοράσουν μία τέτοια μονάδα μιας και οι πιθανότητες να έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εμένα είναι πολύ μεγάλες.

----------


## trampoukos

Δηλαδη θες να πεις οτι συνδεσες την ηλεκτροβανα με φαση και την αλλη ακρη παλι με την ιδια φαση και.........δουλεψε ??????

----------


## sport_billys

Καλησπερα σας.
Επαναφερω το θεμα διοτι αγορασα το REV24.
Επισυναπτω φωτογραφίες απο το ηδη υπαρχον συνδεδεμενο RAA30.16 και του REV. 24.
Μηπως θα μπορουσατε να με βοηθησετε πως το συνδέσω;
Ευχαριστω πολυ
IMG_1350.jpgIMG_1352.jpg

----------

